# STRONG DC++ SETUP Guidance... Anyone..!!!



## codred (Feb 20, 2009)

hi people, 
i need little help here regarding setting up my Strong DC++... i have already installed SDC++ and have done with few settings like setting up "sharing folder" for more than 25GB [i pressume thatz the min. GB we need to share right!!]... 

now plz let me know how can i select the HUB..!!?? n wot else needs to be done..???
i stay in mumbai suburb & i'm absolute novice to this stuff......


----------



## s_arka_r (Feb 21, 2009)

man not many people use the strong DC...
in any case its generally used in a private network, like in a college campus...

u cant search for hubs, u can only ADD  IP's of the hubs u know of...

head over to google to search for hubs in mumbai:

links u mite find useful are:
*www.techenclave.com/p2p/dc-hubs-from-mumbai-4223-6.html

*www.techenclave.com/p2p/dc-hubs-from-mumbai-4223-5.html

*www.hublist.co.uk/

*broadbandforum.in/mtnl-iptv/23712-rajeshnet-hubs-r-down-rajans-up/

try dese n search for more if u like to...

anyway, i think,  u shud go for torrents...they r more universal; n readily available...


----------



## codred (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks for the reply dude...
will chk out these links & will also try torrents instead.........


----------

